# Shrinkage???



## timbuck (Aug 1, 2017)

No, I wasn't in the pool. 
But it seems that a lot of teams are having trouble getting enough players on their rosters.  
I see lots of posts in the various age groups and on the Facebook soccer boards still looking for an "impact player" and a goalkeeper. 

Are teams really short?  Or are they looking to pad their roster?  (I'd say any team without  at least 2 or probably 3 subs is really short). 

Is this because of DAs impact?  Or have we finally hit a tipping point with too many clubs in some areas?


----------



## Tomnchar (Aug 2, 2017)

I can only speak for our team as I'm not sure what is going on elsewhere. Our team was complete then our Goalkeeper got recruited in July to a fully funded DA team.


----------



## forsomuch (Aug 2, 2017)

Once upon a time kids who wanted to play club soccer actually got cut and didn't get to play club soccer. Now the clubs just add more teams and rosters get thinner. 

Anyone remember when a club could only have 3 teams at an age bracket?


----------



## The Driver (Aug 2, 2017)

forsomuch said:


> Once upon a time kids who wanted to play club soccer actually got cut and didn't get to play club soccer. Now the clubs just add more teams and rosters get thinner.
> 
> Anyone remember when a club could only have 3 teams at an age bracket?


I do but y'all let the pimps into the game. Pimp pimp pimp


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2017)

forsomuch said:


> Once upon a time kids who wanted to play club soccer actually got cut and didn't get to play club soccer. Now the clubs just add more teams and rosters get thinner.
> 
> Anyone remember when a club could only have 3 teams at an age bracket?


That was a CSL rule.  No one else cared.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 2, 2017)

Tomnchar said:


> I can only speak for our team as I'm not sure what is going on elsewhere. Our team was complete then our Goalkeeper got recruited in July to a fully funded DA team.


We lost one to softball and one to the same DA team your goalie went to. Speaking for the 04's I think we're close to that time when you see a gradual decline for a variety of reasons (burn out, other sports, puberty/H.S./boys, injuries, etc.).


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 2, 2017)

They are still taking it till they make it in terms of conditioning, subs etc. School has not even started let's see how 4 days a week feels! Commuting? I can't begin to empathize with how difficult that will be. Reality hasn't set in for the 04.


----------



## Dargle (Aug 2, 2017)

1.  More teams and more different types of teams.  Teams have definitely been impacted by Boys DA dropping down to U12 for the first time and Girls DA opening up new options, plus lots of unique new options, including AYSO opening up a club option in AYSO United.  So, it's not just looking for where the grass is greener, but looking for different levels of competition and different pricing structures/playing time options.  The DA recruiting has also continued during summer, which creates a trickle down effect.

2.  More social media.  There's simply more ways to get out the message now than ever before.  People didn't use social media as much to advertise player needs even a few years ago.  Lots more word of mouth then.

3.  People are willing to travel farther for a club.  That's not completely new, but with local clubs swallowed up and rebranded, the advantages of staying local are fewer.  As people lose the neighborhood feel of local clubs with their friends, then there's less downside to going elsewhere.  That means the social media from teams in different areas can do some good.


----------



## Art (Aug 2, 2017)

Yea I have noticed how social media is good with publishing soccers demands..especially the Facebook groups like soccer announcement board, which ones are you on timbuck?

I believe were just noticing it more due to facebook making it way easier to meet our demands or needs. Although it gets trashy and craigslist like when they advertise a business over and over again . Hate how this one place advertises there indoor soccer center..like alright we got it. 

It looks black market esque too in a way, they should be recuiting on the field and not asking for certain qualities and desires they have of players. 

I think.its especially good for scrimmages or exchange of equipment or services, such as hiring of a coach, needing a ref, buying a canopy and all. But when their desiring "impact" players thats a bit awkward...disrespectful to their own team albeit.


----------



## Overlap (Aug 2, 2017)

timbuck said:


> No, I wasn't in the pool.
> But it seems that a lot of teams are having trouble getting enough players on their rosters.
> I see lots of posts in the various age groups and on the Facebook soccer boards still looking for an "impact player" and a goalkeeper.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes and yes...I know they start to lose numbers as they get older but, wow! G2000 only has 8 groups, from at least 12 last year, (8-10 teams in a group), that's a lot of teams that dropped, folded or whatever. I'll be curious to see how strong the top teams from last year will be as many of those teams lost 1-2 players to DA or DA 2. I think it's just deluding the talent pool further and hopefully the DA 2 players get enough time to "be seen" and not on the bench when they could have been playing....going to be interesting


----------



## The Driver (Aug 2, 2017)

03s will take a hugh hit next year as well. Too many circuits


----------



## Overlap (Aug 2, 2017)

The Driver said:


> 03s will take a hugh hit next year as well. Too many circuits


correct, kind of stinks if you don't feel like driving your kid 4 hours a day, 4 days a week and for what? I'm curious what the parents end goal is. My oldest DD just aged out and will be playing in college, I don't think I would have been willing to drive more than we already did! I still have 2 more years with my younger DD and the parents I know that made the leap, are already complaining about the drive and commitment...geez, school hasn't even started yet, wth are they going to do then?


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 2, 2017)

Overlap said:


> correct, kind of stinks if you don't feel like driving your kid 4 hours a day, 4 days a week and for what? I'm curious what the parents end goal is. My oldest DD just aged out and will be playing in college, I don't think I would have been willing to drive more than we already did! I still have 2 more years with my younger DD and the parents I know that made the leap, are already complaining about the drive and commitment...geez, school hasn't even started yet, wth are they going to do then?


My 7th grader had about 3 hours of homework a night last year, and it's much worse in high school. How many parents are willing to sacrifice good grades to have their child on a top DA team? I don't think I want to know the answer.


----------



## younothat (Aug 2, 2017)

Soccer is growing actually,  american football at the HS level is shrinking

http://www.galtheraldonline.com/sports/california-high-school-sports-participation-at-all-time-high-for/article_44b7bc58-77a2-11e7-b84b-63093ad67b8e.html

"Cross-country saw a 4.91 percent increase or 2,688 more participants (1.95 percent or 490 increase for girls; 7.42 percent or 2,198 increase for boys).

Lacrosse saw the largest percentage increase, a combined 7.40 percent or 1,245 more participants (12.44 percent or 940 increase for girls; 3.29 percent or 305 increase for boys). Additionally, girls’ wrestling participation continues to increase, this year by 9.47 percent as 400 more girls are competing in the sport for 4,505 total participants as of 2017.

Football (11-player) continues to lead the top 10 boys’ sports with 97,079 participants which decreased, by* 3.12 percent *(3,126 participants).

Track and field (56,032) is the second most popular sport, which increased participation by 0.28 percent since 2016 followed by *soccer (52,795)*; basketball (46,114) and baseball (43,913) rounding out the top five boys’ sports. Additionally, for the third consecutive year, boys’ volleyball participation increased and took over the ninth spot, surpassing tennis, with 19,676 participants. For girls, soccer captured the top spot the second consecutive year with 47,139 participants (0.77 percent or 361 increase), followed by former top 10 leader track and field (46,276 participants for a 0.66 percent or 302 increase). Volleyball still trails a third (44,526), which increased participation by 2.54 percent since 2016, followed by basketball (34,222) and softball (33,265)"

Club soccer keep growing but yeah some can't seem to keep or fill the teams after a certain point when they try to  grow to 6+ teams per age group at the peak U11,u12 and down to 1-2 teams by time u17 comes around.


----------



## Overlap (Aug 2, 2017)

younothat said:


> Soccer is growing actually,  american football at the HS level is shrinking
> 
> http://www.galtheraldonline.com/sports/california-high-school-sports-participation-at-all-time-high-for/article_44b7bc58-77a2-11e7-b84b-63093ad67b8e.html
> 
> ...


The last part is spot on, the problem with that is, if so many drop due to injuries, other interests, by the time they get to U15-U16, the committed players may not have a team by the time they get to U17 at the smaller clubs, then I guess the parents that aren't willing to drive, just have to buy their kid a new car and save the last 3 years of club dues and travel!


----------



## Real Deal (Aug 2, 2017)

Overlap said:


> correct, kind of stinks if you don't feel like driving your kid 4 hours a day, 4 days a week and for what? I'm curious what the parents end goal is. My oldest DD just aged out and will be playing in college, I don't think I would have been willing to drive more than we already did! I still have 2 more years with my younger DD and the parents I know that made the leap, are already complaining about the drive and commitment...geez, school hasn't even started yet, wth are they going to do then?


I'm a little confused.  Why would people need to drive more now than they did when there were fewer options with ECNL only???  

As many on this forum have said,  it's not about being on a "top team"- it's about our own children and their development.  Certainly now, with more options that are local to more people, this should be able to happen without a long drive.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 2, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> I'm a little confused.  Why would people need to drive more now than they did when there were fewer options with ECNL only???
> 
> As many on this forum have said,  it's not about being on a "top team"- it's about our own children and their development.  Certainly now, with more options that are local to more people, this should be able to happen without a long drive.


There are still several driving down from OC to SD to remain on a certain team even though OC has a billion DA/ECNL teams.

Those parents didn't get the memo that it's just about our own children and their development .


----------



## dmcvsd (Aug 2, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> There are still several driving down from OC to SD to remain on a certain team even though OC has a billion DA/ECNL teams.
> 
> Those parents didn't get the memo that it's just about our own children and their development .


Ya and what's the deal with kids going to ivy league school on the east coast when they can get a degree right down the street. Let's all please start settling for good enough.


----------



## Nutmeg (Aug 2, 2017)

Shrinkage... maybe just noticing what's been there all along. College soccer started yesterday and for a cold hard dash of reality I think lots of parents should take a stroll down the websites of your favorite Pac 12 or ACC univ. No one on there played for their local small BS club. All are high level verified National team caliber players. And those girls maybe might see the field sparingly this fall. So sure if your house is next to delmar or Capistrano, Irvine, Dallas Texas. Great for you. But if not you kinda gotta drive to play against and with the best. Otherwise your just another DD playing DA with no one watching.  Here's my litmus test, watch and see 2 high level solid clubs play DA at any age level. Then watch one of those teams play a lower level DA team. Which game do you think will carry more weight for National team scouts, recruiters or even the coaches involved.  There is a big difference between the top of the table and the bottom of the table. Very rarely will a STUD stay with a smaller club their whole career anymore. Most if not all move clubs to push themselves and have better opportunities. Shrinkage just means that the Hurd is thinning, that the players that are true DA caliber or the top 1/3 are a small minority. The shrinkage used to happen at older age years but has been excellerated with the intro of DA etc.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 2, 2017)

dmcvsd said:


> Ya and what's the deal with kids going to ivy league school on the east coast when they can get a degree right down the street. Let's all please start settling for good enough.



Comparing kids soccer to a college education is stupid. 

And if you think that way, why aren't you at surf instead of sharks?


----------



## Real Deal (Aug 2, 2017)

dmcvsd said:


> Ya and what's the deal with kids going to ivy league school on the east coast when they can get a degree right down the street. Let's all please start settling for good enough.


Oh come on.  Using your analogy, you are living in the past.  Here are the current rankings for US Universities.  As you can see, the "degree right down the street" is probably now equal to or better than the one across the country.  Is there a chance that may apply soccer as well?  Sure, you can drive to Princeton, but why bother when Berkeley is just up the road?  

*U.S. News 2016 Best Global Universities Rankings*
*Overall Best Global Universities*

Harvard University (U.S.)
Massachusetts Institute of Technology (U.S.)
University of California—Berkeley (U.S.)
Stanford University (U.S.)
University of Oxford (U.K.)
University of Cambridge (U.K.)
California Institute of Technology (U.S.)
University of California—Los Angeles (U.S.)
Columbia University (U.S.)
University of Chicago (U.S.)


----------



## Real Deal (Aug 2, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Comparing kids soccer to a college education is stupid.


But actually, I completely agree with this.


----------



## RiverArsenal (Aug 2, 2017)

dmcvsd said:


> Ya and what's the deal with kids going to ivy league school on the east coast when they can get a degree right down the street. Let's all please start settling for good enough.


Ivy league? Not sure this post is grammatically correct?


----------



## timbuck (Aug 2, 2017)

Anyone have the time or energy to look back over the past 3-5 years and see how many teams there were in Cal-South Club leagues in a few age groups (u12-u13-u14).  We may have the same amount of players, but are they now spread across too many teams?


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Aug 3, 2017)

dmcvsd said:


> Ya and what's the deal with kids going to ivy league school on the east coast when they can get a degree right down the street. Let's all please start settling for good enough.


You sound like you are a Surf Homer because no one would ever argue with the rationale that OC provides exponentially more DA opprotunities than San Diego. Period. 
There isn't one DA team in OC (errr maybe Pats) that would have difficulty beating a SD DA team on any given day and often it would be a well fought match. 
So yes although I see your point about free market and choices it's confusing as to why that choice would occur 2017. Prior to absolutely I get due to ECNL clubs and coaches. Now not so much. If you have school and work, and mandatory practice four days a week something will suffer. 
Add in a fully funded option at DA at middle school teams while you are getting your feet wet anyway and no one cares about a soccer trophy u14-u15 seems like a solid choice.


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Aug 3, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Comparing kids soccer to a college education is stupid.
> 
> And if you think that way, why aren't you at surf instead of sharks?


They compare it because they actually believe that Surf and Blues will allow their daughters to be noticed and seen at their favored universities. 
That is how delusional they are and they obviously have not seen where those players have committed to (not the unicorns but he majority of the teams) and for added fun looked at their transfers.
It's an ongoing issue. They choose soccer over SAT. They choose YouTube videos over volunteering. Standard operating.


----------



## sandshark (Aug 3, 2017)

We know several players that opted out of the DA-1 program, they were fully invested "impact players" on their teams until the DA program was introduced and some made the decision to play on what they were told was the DA-2 team for virtually the same cost but less travel and one less practice day per week. Funny because we know 4 girls that are going to ditch that BS scam DA-2 team right after high school season! They were lied to about everything to do with the DA-2 program and now have a chip on their shoulder ending their club soccer run. But the club got their cash and will just smile and repeat the same deal with the next years groups.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2017)

sandshark said:


> We know several players that opted out of the DA-1 program, they were fully invested "impact players" on their teams until the DA program was introduced and some made the decision to play on what they were told was the DA-2 team for virtually the same cost but less travel and one less practice day per week. Funny because we know 4 girls that are going to ditch that BS scam DA-2 team right after high school season! They were lied to about everything to do with the DA-2 program and now have a chip on their shoulder ending their club soccer run. But the club got their cash and will just smile and repeat the same deal with the next years groups.


I saw several boys on DA teams that ditched their last season so they could play a year with their high school buddies.  They already had college commitments by then and hadn't been picked for any national team, so what was the point of DA anymore?


----------



## sandshark (Aug 3, 2017)

espola said:


> I saw several boys on DA teams that ditched their last season so they could play a year with their high school buddies.  They already had college commitments by then and hadn't been picked for any national team, so what was the point of DA anymore?


 Yes we also saw that last year. I'm sure the Club coaches have a great reason for them to stay and pay -- oops i mean "play" club ha ha


----------



## Lambchop (Aug 3, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> They are still taking it till they make it in terms of conditioning, subs etc. School has not even started let's see how 4 days a week feels! Commuting? I can't begin to empathize with how difficult that will be. Reality hasn't set in for the 04.


Many of these same girls already train four days a week.


----------



## Fact (Aug 3, 2017)

sandshark said:


> We know several players that opted out of the DA-1 program, they were fully invested "impact players" on their teams until the DA program was introduced and some made the decision to play on what they were told was the DA-2 team for virtually the same cost but less travel and one less practice day per week. Funny because we know 4 girls that are going to ditch that BS scam DA-2 team right after high school season! They were lied to about everything to do with the DA-2 program and now have a chip on their shoulder ending their club soccer run. But the club got their cash and will just smile and repeat the same deal with the next years groups.


Knowing that you are from SD, you must be talking about the old bait and switch of Albion.


----------

